# Hat der T5750 die Intel Virtualization Technology



## Johannes7146 (8. Juli 2009)

Denke der Titel sagt alles:

IVT

Laut wikipedia hat er die Technik: klick
Laut diese Quelle nicht : klick

Hier ist ein Tool um es zu testen.

Wenn ich es ausführe zeigt es "no" an. Allerdings habe ich meine Bios einstellungen noch nicht überprüft.

Hat jemand von euch den selben Prozessor und kann eine genau Aussage dazu machen?


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Juli 2009)

Denke mal das die hier das am besten wissen sollten...
Wenn das Programm "No" anzeigt kann es gut sein das es im BIOS deaktiviert ist. Ist glaub standardmäßig aus.

Aber laut der Liste hat der T5750 das wirklich nicht


----------

